# (pfsense user) Where is the restore command ?



## lol (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello,
I'm a pfsense user... :e

I don't know if you can help me.
I'm looking for the "restore" command (used to unpack a dump file) but this command is not present by default in pfsense, I need to install port.

But... I don't know in which package is located the "restore" binary... And I don't find a way to know in which package it is...

Can you help me ?
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2010)

lol said:
			
		

> I'm a pfsense user... :e


[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense[/thread]



> I'm looking for the "restore" command (used to unpack a dump file) but this command is not present by default in pfsense, I need to install port.


There is no port. The restore command is part of the base OS.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------



## lol (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi,

@killasmurf86: It is a nice howto who drive me here... http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185

@SirDice & killasmurf86: I'm already member of the pfsense forum, but I didn't found any answer (http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php/topic,29883.0.html), that's why i'm here.

The way pfsense is used is not good for me... I like shell (not webgui) & I would like go far away
That's why, I think, I didn't found a lot of answer answer over there...

So if it's part of system, impossible to get this binary (like copy it from a freebsd system) ?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2010)

On what system do you use pfsense?
Perhaps you can use the Real thing on it

P.S.
I'm not familiar of pfsense advantages over FreeBSD


----------



## lol (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,


			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> On what system do you use pfsense?
> Perhaps you can use the Real thing on it
> 
> P.S.
> I'm not familiar of pfsense advantages over FreeBSD



Thanks for your answer.
I'm happy with pfsense for firewalling, powerfull & easy to manage. Let's say I'm a great beginner with freebsd (I'm a debian user... it's not a troll, I'm open mind)

I'll use the restore command via ssh... It's enough for now. I'll find later a way to hack pfsense and include the restore command.

Again, thanks. I know the amount of work 
Let's say it's solved.
I know now that pfsense is no the real thing...


----------



## lme@ (Nov 9, 2010)

As pfSense is based on FreeBSD 7.0, you can grab the restore(1) binary from an and old FreeBSD 7.0 CD, if you have one.
Alternatively you can download the compressed base system here: ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/7.0-RELEASE/base/ and extract restore(1).


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok



			
				killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> On what system do you use pfsense?
> Perhaps you can use the Real thing on it
> 
> P.S.
> I'm not familiar of pfsense advantages over FreeBSD



I will quote myself....
I mean.... pfsence is probably good firewall based on FreeBSD ipfw (I will study it next year)

What I basically wanted to say, is that pfsence use FreeBSD under the hood, and perhaps you can use FreeBSD instead, which might have some advantages (might not)

Anyway, good luck


----------



## mix_room (Nov 9, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I mean.... pfsence is probably good firewall based on FreeBSD ipfw (I will study it next year)


I think pfsense is based on pf. 



> What I basically wanted to say, is that pfsence use FreeBSD under the hood, and perhaps you can use FreeBSD instead, which might have some advantages (might not)


Depending on what you want to do, there is definately a benefit of using FreeBSD. Same story with m0n0wall. I have some firewalls which run m0n0wall, mainly because I wanted to be able to delegate some of the administration to other people, web-interface is then a wonderful idea. Likewise I have firewalls where I run FreeBSD, since they only affect me the interface is no problem. 

pfsense/m0n0wall/FreeNAS and similar things are wonderful as they do a portion of the work for you, it is much easier to set up a VPN on pfsense than it is under clean FreeBSD, doesn't mean that it is better or faster in the long run, only that its easier the first couple of times.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry, you're write, I mean pf (firewall), but core from FreeBSD 
My mistake (just a human)


----------



## lol (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello,
Very interesting discussion. So based on PF, but a true freebsd ...
"Welcome to FreeBSD"
That's why I thought I'd found an answer here. And it's done, I thank you.

If you are interested in my experience, pfSense is a perfect tool to make a router/firewall. It is installed and configured in 30 minutes ... My choice was pfSense rather than on any other distribution it's efficient & it includes in addition to a captive portal.

Anyone, without any knowledge can install and configure pfSense...

I tried many other solutions... No, believe me, is as effective and quick to implement than to pfSense firewall with a captive portal on an old computer ... (With bonus  Snort, Squid & SquidGuard)

@ Lme@: Thanks for the idea. That's what I thought of doing at first. As I'm on a 2.0 beta, it's 8.1.


----------



## lol (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi
It's solved...
I Just copied the binary from a freebsd 8.1 to my pfSense beta 2.0.

Thanks for all the answers, and for your interest.


----------

